
Show HN: Deus – an AI sidekick to help you control your computer. Open Source - rubymamis
http://deus-ai.com/
======
rubymamis
Hello HN!

I created the NLU engine for an AI assistant 6 years ago, but since
technologies like wake-up-word detection and speech-to-text weren't good
enough I put it aside for a while. But now that they are good, I invested some
time into combining all the technologies at my disposal to create Deus.

While I think you can still get a decent experience using Deus, it is still in
a process of discovery. Since the project is open-source you're welcome to
share your ideas and code on Github
([https://github.com/nuttyartist/deus](https://github.com/nuttyartist/deus))
and be part of making Deus better.

